# Going To Kauai 12/24 - 1/3 Need advice.



## Sampson1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going with my girlfriend. We are in our forties.

We will be staying at The Point At Poipu.(Already requested best condo available)--  We already have plane tickets on American(1 free check-in bag each.)  We already have a rental car.

I already know about Costco.  I plan on ordering(from Walmart.com) a shade tent for the beach and Pick-up at Walmart in Kauai.

We plan on hanging on the Beach/Pool and relaxing.

Other activities will be snorkeling.(Our plan(For the equipment) is to either buy at home and pack it. Or do the Walmart.com thing-- or just get it at Costco.)---  I think this will be cheaper than renting.  We have already read TUG posts of safe places to go snorkeling and hiking.. TX.

We also plan on Hiking.(We have a pretty good idea of where we are going.)  However, any suggestion is appreciated.

I need advice on Restaurants/Luaus--  Possible Boat Excursion-- Plus anything else you can suggest.

I am looking for Deals/Bargains/Value--  I.E.  Maybe a certain Restaurant has Half Price On Tuesday.  Maybe a Certain Luau is much cheaper if you buy the day of.

I(Not my Girlfriend) am also willing to sit through a Silly "Timeshare Presentation" to get a "Value Deal."

**  I also have $200 in Marriott(One of the Marriott's is within walking distance of Point At Poipu.) Gift Cards to use as well.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Waiohai Marriott that is near the Point At Poipu doesn' really have a descent restaurant.  Actually, in my book it is pretty poor.  They have a bar that over looks the beach and you could order drinks and appetizers.  There are better restuarants at the Kauai Beach Club Marriott that is in Lihue near the airport.   They do serve a nice brunch.  We liked it.

I like eating at Brick Oven Pizza it is on the way to Waimea Canyon.  The pizza is pretty good and large enough for leftovers for lunch or breakfast the next day.  I believe it is closed one day a week so, I'd verify before going.

We've never gone this late in the season so I'm not sure how good the snorkeling will be.   I know on the North side most of the beaches will be unswimmable but still beautiful place to visit.

We always stop at the Kauai Bakery & Cinammon (it is in the mall on the Sears side) and pick up a pie to eat during the week.  Great homemade pies.

Other than that most of the food is pricey there.  Usually, we have a kitchen so, we eat in most meals and eat one meal out.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 16, 2012)

There are lots of things to do on Kauai, depending on what you want, and how much you want to spend.  A few of my personal favorites:

Bubba's Burgers.  http://bubbaburger.com/kauai.html

Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a. Excellent for lunch.  https://plus.google.com/10728571826...hl=en#107285718262709062593/about?gl=us&hl=en

Kountry Kitchen in Kapa'a for best breakfast.  http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/37/411213/restaurant/Hawaii/Kountry-Kitchen-Kapaa

Ono Restaurant in Kapa'a for the other best breakfast.  http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/37/960409/restaurant/Hawaii/Ono-Family-Restaurant-Kapaa

Brenneke's.  http://www.brenneckes.com/

Cap'n Andy's NaPali Sunset Dinner Cruise.  (Pay the extra to go on the Southern Star.  Better boat, worth the extra money. Awesome cruise!) http://www.napali.com/

The Right Slice for incredible homebaked pies.  http://rightslice.com/

Smith's Luau. (Weird name, awesome luau and show.)  http://www.smithskauai.com/luau.html

Kauai Revealed book by Andrew Doughty. Best Hawaiian travel book EVER.  http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/

That should give you a few ideas.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 16, 2012)

*Additional Suggestions*

We just got back from spending 2 weeks in Kauai.  Favorite hike was the Hanakapiai Beach Trail with the trailhead at Ke'e Beach.   It was a beautiful hike with many great views of the ocean and coastline.  We also did the Sleeping Giant Trail, but, we were not nearly as impressed.  Favorite restaurant is Keiko's Paradise very close to where you will be staying.  A good location for snorkeling is Koloa Landing.  On South shore near Poipu, sheltered cove, usually no current and facing south it usually has the smallest swells on Kauai.  Check with Seasport Divers in Koloa (Yellow Submarine in front) for conditions and you may want to rent gear from them.  Probably cost a little more, but, you would get better quality.


----------



## eal (Oct 16, 2012)

We go to Kauai every November and our bible is "The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook: Kauai Revealed" by Andrew Doughty.  The most current is the 7th edition (I think) and if you pick up a copy it will serve you well.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 16, 2012)

We used to schlep our snorkel gear, but Snorkel Bob's in Poipu has such cheap weekly rentals, now we just rent from him. 

Our favorite dining experience at P@P to get cheeseburgers to go from the poolside grill, sit on the lanai, and watch the waves crash. Then we take adult beverages to the light beacon at the top of the hill and watch the sunset. We've enjoyed several green flashes from that vantage point. 

For good food at low prices, try the downstairs dining at Merriman's Fish House in Poipu. The food is as good as the cloth napkin dining upstairs, but you order at the cashier and they bring it to your table.

Other favorite restaurants on Kauai (all with good ocean views):

1) Duke's in Lihue $$$
2) Beach House in Poipu $$$$
3) Scotty's BBQ in Kapaa $$
4) Makana Terrace at the St. Regis Princeville Resort $$$$

It wasn't open yet last time we were in Poipu, but next trip we will be sure to try the new RumFire at the Poipu Sheraton.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think you can do walmart ship to store in Hawaii. At least you couldn't a month ago. Ship to store is only available in the lower 48 I think..


----------



## Fisch (Oct 17, 2012)

eal said:


> We go to Kauai every November and our bible is "The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook: Kauai Revealed" by Andrew Doughty.  The most current is the 7th edition (I think) and if you pick up a copy it will serve you well.



8th Edition came out end of 2011.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 17, 2012)

Just returned Sunday from 10 days. 1 week at the P@P.
Some additional place for eats:

Sueoka Snack Shop In Koloa.  Excellent plate lunches.  Grab them and eat anywhere.
Right Slice for Pot Pies(Oh My are they tasty)  Had Chicken, Seafood and Shepards.  Also grab a slice of pie.  The flavors are incredible.
Marks Place: http://www.marksplacekauai.com/
Hanalima Bakery: http://hanalimabaking.com/
Puka Dogs in the same mall as Keoki's.  
Keoki's: Hit them up for happy hour 3-5pm.


----------



## californiagirl (Oct 17, 2012)

We are here in Kauai now.  I second The Right Slice.  Wonderful pies.  Bought 2 chicken pot pies and a chocolate, coconut macaroon pie.  Delicious!  We ate at Josselin's tapas in the new center at the round-about.  Wonderful!  The portions are large and so unique.  I had a tempura shrimp tower over avocado and sushi rice that was amazing.  Went last week and I am still thinking about it.  

After coming several times we took the time to walk through the P@P.  Beautiful resort.  The oceanfront units have spectacular views.  If not for the management company and the mess with the water intrusion we would consider an oceanfront unit.  They have an entire building closed and down to the studs with scaffolding all around.  Appears they are doing significant work on it.  Which is in line with all that has been reported here. 

There is so much that Kauai has to offer, we love this island.


----------



## BetaJoe (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thanks for all the great advice.*

It appears that Walmart.com will ship to Kauai and other Hawaiian Islands for free.  I called the phone number(Walmart.com) the person said it takes 8-10 days to ship.  They(The Walmart Store in Kauai) will hold onto item for 14 days for customer to pick-up.


----------



## rschallig (Oct 20, 2012)

Fisch said:


> 8th Edition came out end of 2011.



Updates in the 8th Edition are listed on the following site:

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/book-updates/kauai


----------



## gwhamm (Oct 22, 2012)

*8th edion guidebook*

I saw the 8th edition for sale yesterday at Costco here in Kauai.


----------



## winger (Nov 22, 2012)

We have a couple of more days in paradise before our flights home Friday afternoon. Here are a couple of feedback:



BMWguynw said:


> ...
> The Right Slice for incredible homebaked pies.  http://rightslice.com/
> ...
> Kauai Revealed book by Andrew Doughty. Best Hawaiian travel book EVER.  http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/
> ...



*The Right Slice* - we LOVE the Blueberry Pina Colada
Chocolate Coconut Macaroon - awesome : )
Mango Passion Lilikoi - pretty good, although made with dried mango since mango's are out of season
Tropical Trio - saving for tomorrow's meal (Thanksgiving)

We made three trips here, so far.  and it would have been more _if_ we had time LOL

*Kauai Revealed* - good guide resource, as the other two books we used (for Oahu then Maui)




BMWguynw said:


> ...
> Brenneke's. http://www.brenneckes.com/
> 
> ...


 Maybe overrated. Our kids' spaghetti with meatball butter sauce was not too good - rather plain tasting and the meatball tasted a little on the stale side.  The adult dishes were just OK, but the sunset view was decent (could have been better withOUT the telephone pole and cables in the way).


For shave ice, we went to JoJo's in Waimea. REALLY YUMMY !
http://www.yelp.com/biz/jo-jos-shave-ice-waimea


----------



## BetaJoe (Nov 22, 2012)

*We purchased the Kauai Revealed book on Ebay for $6*

You can get the book at your local library as well.(We wanted to write in the book- so we just bought one.)

Goodwill Industries sells many books on Eaby.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 23, 2012)

Sampson said:


> I plan on ordering(from Walmart.com) a shade tent for the beach and Pick-up at Walmart in Kauai.


That's a great idea we hadn't thought of.
Could come in handy when we fly. We can have 100lb of baggage, but don't have a lot of room.

We suggested our friends try this Lu`au:
Kauai Luau Dining at Hanalei Colony Resort
They said it was great.

We enjoyed Tomkats Grille in Koloa.

We preferred Pizetta in Koloa to Brick Oven Pizza.
Cost a LOT less. Liked Old Town.


----------

